# Moving to Dubai in August: Pros and Cons.



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

When moving to Dubai in August during Ramadan are there any extra difficulties or advantages?

Are the real estate agencies less efficient or less properties are listed on the market, thus it is harder to find a flat and more expensive? 

Or on the contrary, owners and property agents have more time to show you around and the market prices are more depressed, because less people are moving in?

It is easier or harder to get free time from work to go to view properties and concentrate on getting a cell phone or bank account or on the contrary?

Is there any seasonality in the rental market, e.g. more properties are available in summer than in winter or on the contrary?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you might find it a bit harder during Ramadan due to the reduced work hours, but that would depend on what kind of company and people you are dealing with. If the company is local then they will be on reduced hours and if the people are Muslim then that means you have a smaller window to get things done. If dealing with large multi-nationals (which you most likely won't be) then it should be fine.

Real Estate agents are a pain in the a$$ to deal with when it is not Ramadan so I would assume not a lot will change in that aspect. 

Your company and who you report to will determine if you can get time off and view properties and the like. 

Don't know much about seasonality with real estate, as places always seem to be renting (could be artificial demand that is synonymous with Dubai Real Estate).

Good Luck, especially since it will be hot during that time... I mean, real hot... like fry an egg on the pavement type hot...


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be arriving in August as well.
I was simply planning on waiting until Ramadan is over to get everything squared away. Except for my car anyway. I should have the pick of the lot!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I actually found it worked out pretty well. Only working 5 hours/day my first 3 weeks was a great way to adjust. Almost everything seemed less crowded than they normally are, took me about 10 minutes to get my physical. Even things like getting my visa completed went smoothly.

I did not look for an apartment during that time , because I was not ready to commit. But the hotels or serviced apartments will give great deals for a long stay and let me keep the Ramadan rate for the next couple months. Car rental companies will also make deals.

I will say that moving during the hottest part of summer was a bit overwhelming, though


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> I mean, real hot... like fry an egg on the pavement type hot...


I will try it and record a youtube video of the experiment. If it does not fry an egg on the pavement you own me a fuzzy drink (since beers are not allowed during August). 



fcjb1970 said:


> I actually found it worked out pretty well. Only working 5 hours/day my first 3 weeks was a great way to adjust.


That's what I like to hear! I also considered that working only 5 hours/week will give me some extra time time to adjust to Dubai and get to know the malls etc.



fcjb1970 said:


> I will say that moving during the hottest part of summer was a bit overwhelming, though


How bad was it? I will not have a car during the that period so I will need to rely on taxis and metro. I never experience such a heat. What will be the symptoms?



indoMLA said:


> Real Estate agents are a pain in the a$$ to deal with when it is not Ramadan so I would assume not a lot will change in that aspect.


So I think a move during August would be manageable and I shall not ask my company to wait until September, right? I mean getting paid for full time, while working 5hr a day is probably better than being unemployed, right? However, as said I can't imagine what kind of impact the heat could have on my physical and psychical state --- maybe I just give up and return to Europe, which would be a pity.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

We found our place during Ramadan. Certain properties were unlocked and you just went in and had a look around, still found a plenty of agents to turn up and had a few no shows but then you'd get that any time of year.

Advantages were less traffic (just watch out for the Iftar 500), disadvantages were being careful with taking in water in the summer heat. 

Didn't prove that much of a hassle finalising contracts, getting things signed etc landlords are still want to make money.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

blue_moon said:


> That's what I like to hear! I also considered that working only 5 hours/week will give me some extra time time to adjust to Dubai and get to know the malls etc.


That may not work out as well as you think. Lots of stores are closed until Iftar, so there is not a lot to do until sunset. It gave me a ton of time at the gym, so if you like working out Ramadan is a great time to get in shape 



blue_moon said:


> How bad was it? I will not have a car during the that period so I will need to rely on taxis and metro. I never experience such a heat. What will be the symptoms?


Honestly, you just have to live it. It is hot, really hot, just take everything slow. My office was located in a hard to get a cab location and a couple daze I just roasted waiting. One day one of my co-workers felt so bad seeing me out there he took pity and drove me all the way to the opposite end of town. Plus I wear a suit so that made it even more fun. Just make sure you have some good shades


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I wear a suit so that made it even more fun. Just make sure you have some good shades


Haha ;-) Why would you not just hold the suit-jacket in your hand instead of having it on and roasting in the sun?  My strategy will be to keep the suit-jackets in the office and just commute in the shirt and put the jacket on when I get in. I still think I will get in sweaty even the office is only 500 meter from the subway. Will give me a bad reputation. :confused2:



fcjb1970 said:


> It gave me a ton of time at the gym, so if you like working out Ramadan is a great time to get in shape


Great Idea!!! I will do just that! :clap2: If the companies work 5hours instead of 8hours what are the standard working hour for the 5-hour workday?



fcjb1970 said:


> That may not work out as well as you think. Lots of stores are closed until Iftar, so there is not a lot to do until sunset.


Even shopping malls? Is it also forbidden to do skying during the day? In anycase, after sunset is good for me too, as it is probably too hot to be wandering around Dubai during the day.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Things don't completely shut down during Ramadan. The malls and supermarkets all have regular hours and even stay open later as the Muslims stay up late during Ramadan. The older, more traditional parts of town such as Bur Dubai will have the shorter shop hours but you'll rarely venture into those areas anyway. Bars will still serve alcohol in the evenings. 

Probably the top two factors that will affect you are:

1. Absolutely no public consumption of food during daylight hours, including water. Most restaurants will be closed, including the mall food courts. Your office may also institute a no food/water policy during work hours except in a designated room. 

2. Ramadan overlaps with the hottest period of the year. If you're doing a lot of walking to and from the metro you will get clobbered by the heat and you can't even drink water in public. Don't be surprised if you decide just to take taxis all the time. Since its so hot you won't spend much time outside in the first place, so the no food/drinks during daylight isn't actually as oppressive as it may sound.

It generally takes two summers in Dubai before you get used to it and take the heat in stride.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Absolutely no public consumption of food during daylight hours, including water. Most restaurants will be closed, including the mall food courts. Your office may also institute a no food/water policy during work hours except in a designated room.


That's good point thank you; I was thinking to be running around with a 2-liters bottle of mineral water while checking out different flats in the summer heat. However, you are right that some people might get offended by this or even take it as a provocation. I never thought, that I would need to lock myself up in a toilet to get a secret sip of water if need be, but I will try to drink before I get out and use the taxis --- are the taxis as ample and easy to get as usual during Ramadan? 



TallyHo said:


> Things don't completely shut down during Ramadan. The malls and supermarkets all have regular hours and even stay open later as the Muslims stay up late during Ramadan.


The night is my friend!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Things don't completely shut down during Ramadan. The malls and supermarkets all have regular hours and even stay open later as the Muslims stay up late during Ramadan.


That is simply not true, while many stores are open during the day, a large number of stores (including in shopping malls) are not open during the day. They open in the evening and stay open until very late instead.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Huh?

I've been in the Dubai Mall and MoE during weekend Ramadan days over the past few years and most of the shops were open. Certainly the western shops (which is just about all of them) and never noticed any widespread closing of the shops within the malls. Spinneys, Carrefour, Choithtram supermarkets are all open as usual. Can't speak for those little "malls" along the Beach road or elsewhere. 

Even if one's hungry the hotels attached to the malls will usually have a restaurant or two that will be open (and screened off from public view). 





fcjb1970 said:


> That is simply not true, while many stores are open during the day, a large number of stores (including in shopping malls) are not open during the day. They open in the evening and stay open until very late instead.


----------

